# Can not transfer files to android device?

## pmam

I have problem to transfer files to my android smartphone: oppo 7a. I already enabled USB Debugging mode in the device.

The device do connect to the computer and can see it by file explorer, however can not copy files to device.

My DE is Gnome and I did not have any issue with other android device.

Maybe some driver are missing or any other issue - Please advise how to work it out!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi,

Take a look at dmesg when the phone is connected.

----------

## pmam

xaviermiller Hi,

Here last part of dmesg after connecting oppo phone:

```
[ 9714.140037] usb 1-8: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci-pci

[ 9714.331234] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=22d9, idProduct=2774

[ 9714.331242] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 9714.331245] usb 1-8: Product: Android

[ 9714.331247] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: Android

[ 9714.331251] usb 1-8: SerialNumber: 8a4b6a6

[ 9714.332298] usb-storage 1-8:1.1: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 9714.338307] scsi host4: usb-storage 1-8:1.1

[ 9715.360727] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Linux    File-Stor Gadget 0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 9715.362652] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi-1 drive

[ 9715.363326] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[ 9715.363736] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

```

and here after disconnecting oppo and connecting Gionee phone that work ok with computer (can transfer files):

```
[10006.350125] usb 1-8: USB disconnect, device number 13

[10015.540040] usb 1-8: new high-speed USB device number 14 using ehci-pci

[10015.731616] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=271d, idProduct=3f11

[10015.731625] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[10015.731630] usb 1-8: Product: E7

[10015.731632] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: GIONEE

[10015.731634] usb 1-8: SerialNumber: 8b05fda

[10015.732680] usb-storage 1-8:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[10015.734066] scsi host4: usb-storage 1-8:1.0

[10016.810542] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Linux    File-CD Gadget   0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[10016.811938] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[10016.813520] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Hope it helps...

Thanks

----------

## sebB

I have same problem on one android device.

To make copy work, I have first to create a new folder and delete it.

Then I am able tto paste any file on the device.

----------

## xaviermiller

What version of Android do you have ?

With Cyanogenmod/LineageOS, the default is to hide the phone, you have to select it to MTP or usb mass storage manually.

----------

## 1clue

I've never had luck transferring  through usb for any recent android device. I found "Wifi File Transfer" that sets the phone up for ftp sharing very recently. I hope to do an rsync through that but haven't had time to try it yet.

My pictures and music are a huge mess.

----------

## pmam

 *Quote:*   

> To make copy work, I have first to create a new folder and delete it. 

 

I tried but did not help

 *Quote:*   

> What version of Android do you have ? 

 

android 5.0. The ROM is coloros (the original of oppo). I do not have MTP in my computer. I enabled USB debugging in device. 

adb looks ok wit the device:

```
adb devices

List of devices attached 

8a4b6a6   device
```

 *Quote:*   

> I found "Wifi File Transfer" that sets the phone up for ftp sharing very recently.

 

At the moment I found FTP function in the device and with Filezilla I can transfer files by WIFI.

Hope to find out what is missing for the USB transferring files...

Thanks

----------

## h0ttentot

I do it using simple-mtpfs. I have a Moto g 2015 with LineageOS.

I just select file transfer in my device when connected. Then mount with:

```
simple-mtpfs --device 1 /mnt/android/
```

Umount with:

```
fusermount -u /mnt/android/
```

I don't use gnome so this is my solution. I think gnome uses something like gvfs to handle that.

----------

## Syl20

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I enabled USB debugging in device. 
> 
> adb looks ok wit the device:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

adb shell has (very limited) file transfer capabilities. You could try QtADB if you want a graphical interface over adb, but it is very unstable on my own systems.

----------

## 1clue

I think simple file transfers are almost irrelevant for phones. IMO the ideal transfer method is rsync, because I always want my music synced and I always want my photos/videos synced. Part of the problem IMO is that a straight file transfer always copies everything, and either replaces or, worse, renames the newly transferred file with a number at the end.

----------

## tberger2

sys-fs/jmtpfs is working for me. You have to enable FUSE.

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  I do not have MTP in my computer. I enabled USB debugging in device. 

 

You should try it, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MTP#Troubleshooting and https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MTPfs

----------

